# river conditions



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

anybody know what the rivers are like since the rain? I know escambia is flooded up north. If anyone has any info on blackwater plese let me know. Thanks


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=mob

Blackwater River near Baker...
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydr...&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&toggles=10,7,8,2,9,15,6


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i havent seen it but i know blackwaters most likely up a few feet from the rain


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

not good brother very high conditions right now in some places even dangerous not worth the effort, besides its gonna be a beautiful weekend for spring cleaning :thumbup:


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

it should be back down by saturday or sunday. ill let yal know. i cross it 2 or 3 times pretty much every day haha.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't care how it is, I'm going Sat and Sunday. Don't forget about springing forward Sunday morning.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

auguy7777 said:


> I don't care how it is, I'm going Sat and Sunday. Don't forget about springing forward Sunday morning.


Thats what im talking about! I'll be out as well.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

U can find most of the current river stages on http://www.hamweather.com/


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

just got back from putting out some trot lines on the lower end of escambia. Water is just a little high down there. Caught a few bass on a crankbait this afternoon too.


----------

